# Convict with a weird spot on face



## rydog (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all, 
I have had a convict cichlid for a while now in the same tank with no new additions and without any problems. Recently it looks like he got into a small scuffle and had a white area on his face under his eye. (It looks like he ran into the tank and a couple of scales were removed.) He was doing fine for several days after that but yesterday I noticed that he was being "quiet" and staying in a top corner of the tank and not chasing everyone like normal. Today I noticed that he has a bubble under his eye in roughly the same location that had been affected. The bubble looks almost like a sunburn blister (as if it had water under the skin). His lips also look swollen. At feeding time he did not show any interest in it and I do see a string of white mucus/poop from his anus.

He is in a 180 gal tank and catching him to move to a hospital tank would not be feasible. Does anyone have any thoughts? The mucus/poop issue sounds like it might be bloat but with the other symptoms I just don't know.


----------



## mhuston (May 13, 2011)

Could be Hexamita possibly? Also has the white, stringy poop and lack of interest in food symptoms and fits more with your description than bloat would. I believe metronidazole is the most common treatment for this disease. Maybe wait for some others to weigh in first though. Just wanted to throw it out there in case you wanted to do some research on it yourself to see if you think it's what he's got


----------



## rydog (Oct 15, 2010)

It may be hexamita but I really am not sure. Most of the descriptions include HITH and are small spots where mine has something more similar to this http://www.forumaquario.com.br/portal/i ... ita0xg.jpg

Mine unfortunately is a dark convict and all attempts to photograph it do not come out clear. It is raised however similar to the above image but located under his right eye and not between the eyes. Here are a couple attempts at a picture. You might notice it is slightly orange-ish as well.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

An aquarium background might help you get better pictures and it would make the fish feel more comfortable.


----------



## rydog (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for your help. :roll:


----------



## rydog (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, the "blister" has gone down significantly but it has a new look to it. There are some small white scale/skin flakes that have appeared under his eye and below that on the cheek. 









I have been treating him with melafix. He still isn't eating and I have tried to find Clout anywhere in town and nobody carries it. Is there something else I could treat with? I have not seen any white stringy poop since the first day. Would that be normal with bloat?

I have tested the water and have the following results:
nitrate 15
nitrite 0
alkalinity 80
ph 7.2
ammonia 0

I am just at a loss and have no clue how to help the guy. His mouth does seem to be able to move more now that the bubble has gone down but it still sulking and not eating. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## rydog (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, after a week of treating with Melafix he is looking a lot better. The white spots on his face have gone away and the swelling has as well. It does appear that his gills move at different rates however. Is that normal to see for any reason?

Another item... he has not eaten since this all started. Today however I did put in some blood worms which he did show a slight interest in but ended up spitting them out. Could it be that he is getting better but just not there yet or is there something else that I should be doing? I have not seen any of the white stringy poop since the first days.


----------

